# New member of the family...



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

"Say hello to my _new_ little friend"...

WooHoo!!! Where's a 24 hour range when you need'em. Picked up this gem today before work... My new Kimber Pro CDP II


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats!

I know what ya mean - the range here closes at 6pm. I wish it was open until 8pm or 9pm.

Just remember, get some Wilson mags and/or order some TRipp rebuild kits


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Just remember, get some Wilson mags and/or order some TRipp rebuild kits


They're on the way...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am lucky that my local shop carries WIlson mags in stock.


----------



## Reliable (May 7, 2006)

Nice pistol, Let us know how it shoots!


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Very Nice looking handgun.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Very nice looking pistol! Very nice!

Yours has a different trigger than mine, but the one I had you could adjust the over travel by tweaking a couple of tabs on the back of the trigger. Of course you had to completely disassemble it to do it, but that's half the fun of having a 1911... Right? :-D 
That Kimber Compact had the best trigger pull of any pistol I ever shot! I had NO trouble qualifying with a 100% score... Great shooter!
You will enjoy it! :wink:


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Beautiful pistol man, congrats. :-D 

Hal, is this your primary carry weapon? How much does one of those Kimber Custom's generally go for?


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

It's not my primary carry now. I purchased it years ago, when they were quite a bit more reasonable, maybe not as refined but definitely cheaper...
I carried it for about six months, but being all stainless, it was heavier than I thought I wanted to carry...
Great shooter though! 

Now I vacillate between a Sig P220 (older W.German style) and a Walther P99 (again, older style)...


----------



## Axiom (May 8, 2006)

Tell us how it shoots when you take it to the range.


----------



## Ala Dan (May 11, 2006)

Congrats on your new purchase-

I like Kimber's as well. I had too trade (UP) from a NIB 5" Raptor II,
in order too obtain my NIB Les Baer Thunder Ranch Special 1911.
However, I still own, shoot, and carry my Kimber Stainless Ultra
Carry II .45 ACP~! :-D Just acquired a NIB Springfield park'ed
MIL SPEC, to go along with my 2x Springer WW-II G.I. replicas.


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

I have never shot a Kimber I didn't like. I'm sure yours will be all you expect and more. Also, it looks cool, that's a big plus. :-D 
I wish my Kimber had the bottom of the trigger guard and front strap checkered like yours.


----------



## riot earp (Jun 11, 2006)

Nice pistol. congrats!

I hope she shoots as good as she looks.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Purdy!


----------

